# 16 A3 vagcom codes



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

*A3 vagcom codes*

I found the main post providing the vagcom instructions for specific stuff but i noticed a lot of them say "tested 2013 A3" and i tried to do a few different codes at my work and kicked my car into safe mode.

Now its all good now and i did manage to get the comfort up/down to work with the fob.

I was curious what are the main things you guys have done to your 16 A3 with vagcom.

I was interested in:
Removing the seatbelt warning
Have cluster needles spin around when i start it like the S3 and GTIs do. 
Passenger mirror tilt down when reversing
I want my daytime running lights to stay on when i have my turn signal on (anything is better than them turning off, even if they only go off while the turn signal is blinking)

I work at an Audi dealer and had a friend who is a tech help me out. Vagcom was updated as well.

This is what i found originally.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone have any help on this??


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

You should make your thread general, take out '16' as you should be able to run the same vagcom codes on any 8V. 


I don't use a Ross-Tech VCDs, instead I use that new OBD Eleven device which allows you to do the same thing as the Ross-Tech stuff at only the fraction of the price. 


Here's what I done with my '15 A3. 


- Disabled the winking of the DRL when turn-signal activated. 
I didn't even long-code this, simply made an instore purchase using the 10 free credits earned through the OBD Eleven App that activated the feature (automatically coding this). 

- Activated High-Beam Assist on my A3
My P+ has Active Lane Assist, and so it turns out this camera can be used for more than just reading lane markers. It took me nearly a month to figure it out, until I realized you can't have the car fully running to long code.

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?4488-A3-8V-High-Beam-Assist-Retrofit
http://obdeleven.proboards.com/thread/653/long-coding-working-accepting-changes


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

That program isnt available for iOS. I looked into it, i have an iPhone.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> - Disabled the winking of the DRL when turn-signal activated.
> I didn't even long-code this, simply made an instore purchase using the 10 free credits earned through the OBD Eleven App that activated the feature (automatically coding this).


i'd like this feature as well. i hate how it turns off.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

MarcMiller said:


> That program isnt available for iOS. I looked into it, i have an iPhone.


You don't have any Android devices? It doesn't have to be the latest and greatest, just Android 4.1 to get the app. 

Better get one of the low cost Android tablets that make their way around on Black Friday.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> You don't have any Android devices? It doesn't have to be the latest and greatest, just Android 4.1 to get the app.
> 
> Better get one of the low cost Android tablets that make their way around on Black Friday.


no android devices but i work at an audi dealership so i have access to vagcom.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone in here have codes for seat belt and turn signal out of phase?!


----------



## 1S32K16 (Jul 5, 2016)

I used this thread and used my OBDEleven and an adroid tablet I bought. See post 10.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...icky-with-requests-and-answers?highlight=vcds


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

1S32K16 said:


> I used this thread and used my OBDEleven and an adroid tablet I bought. See post 10.
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...icky-with-requests-and-answers?highlight=vcds


the one page works... do you know if codes for a mk7 will work on an A3?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bump?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So i found another thread on this.. can anyone with a 8v A3 confirm they all work?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bumppp^^^^^


----------



## rfortson (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, this is handy. I just bought an OBDeleven but haven't tried it yet. I'm close to my 5k service (and I have a recall to fix the parking light setting in software) so I'm going to wait until after that service before I start messing with stuff.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

rfortson said:


> Thanks, this is handy. I just bought an OBDeleven but haven't tried it yet. I'm close to my 5k service (and I have a recall to fix the parking light setting in software) so I'm going to wait until after that service before I start messing with stuff.


I actually had a few things already before i took my car in for that recall and i lost all the codes. Good choice.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Bump?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The wink coding should work; I was able to make my DRL dim, but not turn off completely, when I signal.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> The wink coding should work; I was able to make my DRL dim, but not turn off completely, when I signal.


Which code? What year is yours?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

Whats the difference between these three options?

Disable LED 'wink' on turn signal - pre facelift

Disable LED wink on turn signal - facelift

Dim LED wink on turn signal for US cars


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

sgt_cr said:


> Whats the difference between these three options?
> 
> Disable LED 'wink' on turn signal - pre facelift
> 
> ...


I have no idea i found these codes online and cant figure out what to use.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bumppp


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Someone really needs to make a VCDS page JUST for 8v A3/S3. That original page has a lot of settings that are for cars not in the US. Need a US page.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bump:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Username A3 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Android Auto*

Anyone figure out how to crack the cam code so the android auto doesn't display your navigation going in reverse? Im sorry i have been searching thru the forums but can't find any results. if you know what thread that is that would help thanks.

2017 A3 2.0t quattro premium


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

MarcMiller said:


> bump:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


What exactly are you asking?


----------

